# Mighty Mac Kitbash



## cj and m (Feb 6, 2010)

Heres some pictures of a Hartland Mighty Mac locomotive that I rebuilt . I've seen many of them done by other modelers out there and thought I would give it a try myself. Again I like to sometimes build it as I go along and this little engine an example of that "winging it" tecnique. I first widnened the platform to match the width of the cab. Then I played around with the location of the cab. Did I want to leave it centered or make it more like a mini SW type switcher? I decided on the latter version. With all those big windows I decided to build a interior for it with stuff I had in my junk box.The engineer has a breef case , a cup, a small open tool box ,etc. The cab roof is removable to expose the interior. I cut up some USA roof walks to make the walkways and solvent glued them to the platforms all around. The small engine hood is removable and has see through vents on the side and a simulated radiator grill on the front. Inside is the 9 volt battery to power the two 5 mm L.E.D. headlites. The front headlite is wired directly to the on/off switch and a small micro plug connects the wires for the rear headlite.The exhaust stack is pinned to a small on / off switch. I painted it in the same color scheme as my other C.J.&M. locomotives but assigned it to the C.J.&M. subsideary T.T.R. railroad. T.T.R. stands for "Todusville Transfer Railroad. Todus is the name of one of our deceased pets. It doesn,t pull a lot of cars but to me that is kinda fun when we do switching duties on the railroad.


----------



## cj and m (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## cj and m (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## cj and m (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## cj and m (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## cj and m (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm still sitting here trying to visualize the internal mechanics of that thing... it'd have to be like a 1 cylinder - with the radiator mounted over top of the generator? Or maybe a really compact short stroke engine (with a vertical shaft like a Lawnmower)?? Or maybe the flux capacitor from Doc Brown's DeLorean??? (In which case, you can run it on steam era layouts, too!!! )









Thanks for sharing a cool little kitbash, AND for the pleasant mental puzzle on a cold snowy night!







Two thumbs up!


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Neat little industrial size critter. I could see that thing pulling several V dump ore cars at a mine location. Makes me think of some of the gas-mechanicals that I've seen pictures of from the 1920s and 30s.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Great job on this little locomotive! Beatifull. I like the interior detailing.


----------



## chris04084 (Aug 24, 2008)

I was thinking a 3-53 detroit diesel would sound good in it


----------



## cj and m (Feb 6, 2010)

I think the long hood part would be some kind of removable / replaceable engine gen set. Kind of like the AC units I see on dash 9 locomotives. If I was to do another I would consider painting that hood eather orange or primer.Just a thought.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Coooool! Very nice. I think the Mack is by far the best bash platform out there.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I was thinking (uh-oh) that a 4 cylinder Fairbanks Morse Opposable Pistons engine could drive a chain to a center line drive shaft.....









Neat model! 

John


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking switcher CJ. I love it


----------

